# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Leela, Tegan, Peri Lomax

## Perdita

Kirsty-Leigh Porter has joined the cast of Hollyoaks.

The former Emmerdale actress has signed up to play a full-time character in the Channel 4 soap later this year.

According to SoapSquawk, Porter's character will "cause chaos" for a particular Chester resident.

Producer Bryan Kirkwood said: "Kirsty Leigh-Porter is a terrific signing for Hollyoaks.

"She will join us later on in the year in a very exciting role. 

"She is certainly set to mix things up for one of our much-loved characters."

Porter previously played both Zoe Willson in Coronation Street and Roz Fielding in Emmerdale.

She has also had smaller roles in the likes of Doctors, Shameless and Ashes to Ashes.

----------

tammyy2j (25-06-2013)

----------


## lizann

is she going to be connected with ste or john paul?

----------

tammyy2j (09-08-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Former Emmerdale star Kirsty-Leigh Porter will play the role of Ste Hay's sister in Hollyoaks.

It was announced back in June that the actress had signed up to play a full-time character in the Channel 4 soap later this year.

Hollyoaks' executive producer Bryan Kirkwood exclusively revealed to Digital Spy last month his plans to introduce Ste's sisters and build up the Hay family.

He said: "Ste is undoubtedly one of our most important characters, and I'm so impressed with everything Kieron has done in the role. He's become a real star in the past few years. 

"I was conscious of the fact that Ste was languishing on his own with no family around him, so that's something we're going to change by bringing in Ste's sisters. Ste's story with Pauline is just the start of a massive journey for the character.

Porter is known for her roles as Roz Fielding in Emmerdale and Zoe Willson in Coronation Street.

----------

lizann (09-08-2013), tammyy2j (09-08-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> is she going to be connected with ste or john paul?


Well guessed

----------

lizann (09-08-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks bosses have confirmed casting and character details of Ste Hay's sisters.

The three girls will be the daughters of Danny (Stephen Billington) and Sam Lomax (Lizzie Roper).

The Lomax family rally around as Tegan gives birth.
Â© Lime Pictures
The Lomax family rally around when Tegan gives birth.


As previously reported, former Emmerdale actress Kirsty-Leigh Porter has joined the cast and she will play the role of Leela Lomax.

Porter will be joined by Jessica Ellis, who will play Tegan Lomax, and Ruby O'Donnell, who will play the youngest sister Peri.

In a shocking twist, Tegan will give birth to a baby girl within hours of arriving, having had no idea that she was even pregnant.

Executive producer Brian Kirkwood has said previously: "I was conscious of the fact that Ste was languishing on his own with no family around him.

"I'm eager to bring in a strong female force."

Hollyoaks airs Tegan, Leela and Peri's first scenes next month.

----------

lizann (17-09-2013)

----------


## lizann

she is playing leela lomax, danny's daughter and ste's half sister

----------


## tammyy2j

Tegan’s baby’s father is a well known resident of the village, any ideas?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

> Tegan’s baby’s father is a well known resident of the village, any ideas?


one of the young roscoes robbie or jason

----------


## lizann

> Tegan’s baby’s father is a well known resident of the village, any ideas?


one of the young roscoes robbie or jason

----------


## lizann

leela and ziggy are a good match

----------


## tammyy2j

> one of the young roscoes robbie or jason


Now I think it could be Fraser

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

New mum Tegan Lomax has a dramatic week ahead on Hollyoaks as her baby mystery intensifies.

Show bosses have confirmed that the father of Tegan's daughter Rose is someone in the village, and her sister Leela is about to turn detective as she tries to find out who it is.

Tegan also has darker times ahead as she is attacked unexpectedly, throwing the Lomax family into turmoil...

Here, Jessica Ellis - who plays Tegan - chats to Digital Spy about what's in store.

How's it going for you at Hollyoaks so far?
"I'm really enjoying it - especially now that I've moved into my house in Liverpool and feel a bit more settled. I hate being new - I'd always rather just fast-forward a month so I know everyone! To be honest, though, everyone has just been so welcoming to me. There's no divide between actors, crew, make-up or anyone else - everyone just gets along, which I really like.

"I've done TV before, but I'm mainly a theatre actor, so this is my first big TV role. It's quite daunting but I'm having a ball."

Are you pleased with the reaction to the Lomax family?
"Definitely. Obviously I came in with a quite a big story straight away when Tegan gave birth. I was on screen for about four days, and then there were about three weeks where I was off again. I've been back on screen recently and now will be back on every week for the next four weeks.

"Considering I haven't been on all that much, the reaction on Twitter has been really positive. People seem to have really taken to Tegan and the Lomaxes, and I hope that Tegan is a different character than what people have seen before."

What was the audition process like for Hollyoaks?
"Last year I did a job for seven months in Keswick in the Lake District and then in January I moved back to London, as that's where I'd been living before. I was working as a nanny and a special needs teacher as well. 

"Once I was settled back in London, I hadn't done any acting work since November so I was getting itchy feet, but then I got my audition for Hollyoaks. I even remember changing my audition so that it was after work, because I couldn't miss out on pay and I really didn't expect to get this job.

"Fortunately the audition went really well and then I got a call-back. After that it was a waiting game. Eventually I heard back and was called in to help audition actresses who would play our younger sister, Peri. Myself and Kirsty [who plays Leela] were both brought in for those auditions and we hit it off straight away. It turned out that we had the job, but they'd just wanted to see whether we had chemistry. It was the next day when my agent told me I definitely had the part."

We know that the father of Tegan's baby is someone in the village, and at first Dennis is in the frame! What can you tell us about that?
"Well, Tegan has moved to this small village and really doesn't expect to bump into Dennis. When they see each other, their lives are not the same as when they first met. Dennis's wife has died, while Tegan has a baby now. What I can say is that they do have a secret that they don't want anyone to know, so it's really awkward - but whether it's because Dennis is the father, you'll have to wait and see!

"You'll also see that Leela is desperate to know who the father is. She's probably quite hurt, because they're usually so close and this is the one thing Tegan won't tell her. As Leela sees Tegan and Dennis acting suspiciously, she invites him round to dinner and confronts him in front of the family…"

How does Tegan end up being attacked?
"It's a case of mistaken identity. Afterwards, Tegan can't remember anything about what happened, but the doctors tell her that her memories might return as time goes on."

How would Tegan feel if she knew about Danny's secret life?
"The Lomaxes seem to have a great family life. They're not perfect, but everyone is happy and has a good job. Tegan loves her dad and gets along really well with him, so she'd be absolutely heartbroken if she knew what was going on - not just for herself, but also for her mum. Leela and Tegan are of that age where they're involved in relationships and they understand more about love, so they'd know what Sam was going through.

"Tegan hasn't got a problem with anyone being gay, but the fact it hasn't been mentioned before means that the truth would be hard to take."

Has Kieron Richardson (Ste) been helping you to settle in?
"Definitely - me and Kieron got on straight away. In the show too, it was always the plan that Tegan and Ste would meet each other and become best mates, whereas Leela would struggle to get to that place. Kieron has been really welcoming and it's just been a pleasure to work with him. We really look forward to our scenes together and we have such a laugh. I think he likes having a full family unit in the show, because he's never really had that before."

How much have the bosses told you about future plans for Tegan and the family?
"I've had two meetings recently and there's loads of exciting stuff coming up for me. I came in with a bang and then I had little things after that, but there's lots more interesting stuff that will be happening with Tegan and the family unit. Some of that will involve me and Kirsty. I think Tegan will come into her own and show her funny side a lot more. It's very exciting."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks actress Jessica Ellis has spoken to Digital Spy about the revelation that Fraser Black is the father of her character's newborn daughter Rose.

Tonight's Channel 4 airing of the soap (December 12) saw the actress's alter ego Tegan Lomax tell Fraser (Jesse Birdsall) the truth after he visited her in hospital.

Tegan was recovering after being attacked by Fraser's daughter Grace in a case of mistaken identity.

Discussing the Tegan and Fraser twist, Ellis told Digital Spy: "I knew that Tegan was having a baby and I always thought that the father would be someone in the village. If it hadn't been, it would have just been a waste of an opportunity.

"I found out when I was having my one-on-one character meeting and I said, 'Who's my baby daddy? I just want to know!' They agreed to tell me but said they hadn't told him yet! When they told me it was Jesse Birdsall, I was like, 'Oh my God - I used to watch him in Eldorado!' I was on the phone to my mum straight away to tell her. This was before I'd even started filming.

"Once I started filming, I started seeing Jesse in the corridor and then we had this moment in the green room where we both looked at each other thinking, 'Do you know what I know?' He's been brilliant to work with and we've had a lot of fun.

"The first scenes we filmed together were not the College Coffee ones where Tegan and Fraser were seen interacting for the first time, our first scenes were the reveal ones. We filmed them ages ago, so my first day with Jesse was all the full-on scenes of the reveal."

Ellis said that Fraser, Dennis Savage and Trevor Royle were all under suspicion among fans before the big reveal moment.

She explained: "At first when it came out that the father of the baby was someone in the village, nobody mentioned Fraser's name. That was really good, but then there was the episode with Tony's celebration at College Coffee, where Tegan had a brief moment with Fraser. 

"Fraser was only asking Tegan how her mum was, but when that happened, there were quite a few people wondering how Tegan and Fraser knew each other and speculating a bit! But there were also people suggesting that the father could be Dennis or Trevor. So there were a few people suggesting Fraser, but not many."

The actress revealed that she is also looking forward to seeing how involved Tegan gets in the dark side of Fraser's life.

"The Fraser story goes in a really interesting direction," she said. "All I can say is that she is not fully aware of the extent of what Fraser does. Whether that's a conscious choice to turn a blind eye, or whether she's genuinely not in the loop, I'm not sure yet. 

"The objective behind anything that Tegan does in regards to Fraser is all down to Rose, so she gets a bit nasty and tells a few lies when he's horrible to her. She tells a few fibs and tries to get him into trouble. It's definitely going to be an ongoing thing."

----------


## Katy

I knew it was going to be Fraser as soon as Sam was saying how they were old friends! He is horrible. I hope he is uncovered soon, but I doubt he will do.

----------


## lizann

peri falls down the stairs by her house after finding her dad kissing john paul

----------


## lizann

peri is leela's daughter so had already guessed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Leela Lomax will reveal her big secret to daughter Peri in the near future.

Last week, it was confirmed on screen that Leela is Peri's mother, rather than her sister as everyone in the village currently believes.

Following the revelation on screen, fans immediately began to speculate over when Peri (Ruby O'Donnell) will learn the truth.

Kirsty-Leigh Porter, who plays Leela, told Inside Soap: "You won't have too long to wait. It will be a big relief for Leela to finally tell Peri everything, because she's at an age where she wants to be more involved with her child.

"Of course, Peri has been lied to her whole life - so things won't run smoothly."

Revealing that the twist has been in the pipeline for a while, she added: "I was told that Leela was Peri's mum when I got the part last year, so I was happy to keep quiet, wait for the bomb to explode and see how people react. But it hasn't been easy!"

Peri's father Cameron has already been cast by show bosses and will make his first appearance on screen in June.

----------


## lizann

leela gets attacked

----------


## tammyy2j

Jessica Ellis has told Digital Spy that her character Tegan Lomax will feel "betrayed" when the truth about Peri's real parents is revealed.

Tegan currently believes that Peri is her little sister, but everything changes next month when Leela exposes the fact that Sam and Danny aren't the schoolgirl's biological mother and father.


The big revelation will have a significant impact on the family - including Tegan once she knows that Peri is actually her niece. As Tegan was in hospital with leukaemia through most of Leela's pregnancy, she had no idea about the long-held family secret.

Speaking to Digital Spy at the launch of Pentahotel Birmingham, Ellis explained: "I think Tegan might feel a little bit betrayed, because once again she's the last to know. 

"Tegan has a really close bond with Leela, and after everything she went through when she gave birth to Rose, her sister has never really turned around and said, 'Don't worry, I've been through this myself and everything's going to be alright'.

"Tegan will wonder what else they've all been lying about. Also, how do you shift from being a sister to being an aunty? Does that change anything and will that make the dynamics of the family different?"

On the longer-term plans for the Lomaxes, she continued: "Things are going to get turned upside-down like never before. There's some really big things coming and the next four weeks are going to be massive for the Lomax family. People are really going to be talking about us."
Show bosses are also planning to revisit the fun side of Tegan's personality following her darker storylines with gangster Fraser Black.

Ellis said: "We always wanted Tegan to be a fun character. When she was involved in the 'Who Killed Fraser?' storyline she spent a lot of time lying to her family, but it was great for me to be involved in one of the biggest storylines of the year.

"I think we did lose a little bit of her fun side, so recently we've seen more of her light-hearted side with Blessing. We're definitely going to see more of that fun side of Tegan and there's some friendship and romance when she is paired with someone unexpected. 

"There's also something else that happens to her which I think is going to warm everyone's hearts."

----------


## lizann

Hollyoaks star Kirsty-Leigh Porter has promised that fans will be shocked when they find out who is responsible for the deaths of Sam and Danny Lomax.

Next week's episodes see Porter's character Leela join forces with her sisters for a police appeal, hoping to catch the mystery van driver who crashed into Sam and Danny's car last month.

Speaking to Digital Spy at the TV Choice Awards on Monday evening (September 8), Porter kept tight-lipped over whether the culprit could be someone who the viewers already know.

She commented: "I think you're going to be shocked either way. It's going to be shocking, it is big and it's hard not to talk about it - as much as I'd like to shout from the rooftops about it!

"It's exciting and before that, there's going to be a few leads and a few guesses. People have already got a few guesses in at the moment about who it is, but we shall see.

"We've been busy doing all of the aftermath of Sam and Danny dying, so there's a few shock twists and turns. You won't believe what happens straight after as well, so there's a lot of stuff coming up. I think everything falls apart before anything comes back together."

Amid her darker storylines, Leela is also currently involved in a love triangle with current boyfriend Ziggy Roscoe (Fabrizio Santino) and old flame Cameron Campbell (Cameron Moore).

Asked who is best for Leela, Porter laughed: "I could never say! Obviously it's a love story between Cameron and Leela. They were madly in love with each other and they still are. 

"In the meantime, Leela has moved to the village and met Ziggy. She's in love with Ziggy and he would do anything for her. He does keep messing up and making mistakes, but I don't think anything's ever going to be straightforward for Leela."

Show bosses have also announced that they will soon be introducing Cameron's brother Lachlan, played by Nick Rhys

Discussing the new arrival, Porter teased: "He's a great character and very fun. Nick who plays him is fantastic and a really good actor. I think Cameron and Nick are really good at playing brothers. They're quite similar in some ways."

Porter won the Best Soap Newcomer prize at the TV Choice ceremony, beating off competition from Emmerdale's Michael Parr and EastEnders actors Maddy Hill and Sam Strike.
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s13/h ... cking.html

----------

tammyy2j (10-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Kirsty-Leigh Porter has disclosed more details of the show's upcoming hostage drama, revealing that her character Leela Lomax will risk her own life to help her sister Tegan.

Leela, Tegan, Ziggy Roscoe, Cameron Campbell, Grace Black and Esther Bloom are among the characters at Dee Valley Hospital when gangster Big Bob creates a hostage situation in the building next month.

The shock plot, which was first teased in Hollyoaks' autumn trailer last week, sees Big Bob take extreme measures after teaming up with Freddie Roscoe to steal drugs from the hospital.

Leela, Tegan, Ziggy and Cameron are at Dee Valley for a charity event when Big Bob starts brandishing a gun, sending the whole building into lockdown.

When Leela and a handful of the other villagers manage to make an escape, Leela is horrified to realise that she will have to go back inside as Tegan has got herself trapped in a lift with Ziggy.

Porter told All About Soap: "Leela isn't sure of her sister's whereabouts until she gets this voicemail on her mobile from Tegan saying she's trapped inside a lift with Ziggy. Leela goes into panic mode - it's family first for her and she knows that she has to get Tegan to safety. She'll put her life on the line to rescue Tegan.

"Cameron tries to persuade her to stay put and ring the police, but Leela doesn't care about the danger of Big Bob. In her head, she thinks she can take on anyone - she's not going to let Big Bob win, especially when it comes to a family member. But this begins a whole new mission of trying to find Tegan and Ziggy."

She continued: "She starts scouring the floors of the hospital to find them, and Leela can only use her voice to try and communicate with Tegan because she has no mobile reception inside the building. 

"When Leela finally does manage to get to the lift, there's a massive struggle. The lift isn't stable and it suddenly drops with Tegan and Ziggy still inside."

While Ziggy and Tegan's fates have yet to be revealed, Porter suggested that the life-or-death drama could make Leela reconsider her recent rows with her on-off boyfriend.

She said: "If Ziggy does get out in one piece, I think it will make Leela reassess their relationship. When a person's life is threatened, all those little things that annoyed you probably wouldn't matter as much any more. Leela might be forced to be less stubborn."

----------

tammyy2j (23-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks launched an emotional journey for Tegan Lomax in Thursday's E4 first look episode (October 23) as she was diagnosed with cancer for a second time.

Tegan heard the news after she was advised to undergo blood tests and a biopsy at the hospital. Concern for Tegan had been sparked after she took a pregnancy test which wrongly came out as positive, indicating the possibility of something much more serious. 

Digital Spy recently caught up with Jessica Ellis, who plays Tegan, to hear her thoughts on the storyline for the first time and how her character will cope in the weeks ahead.

What was your reaction when you first heard about this storyline?
"Tegan's backstory is that she had leukaemia as a child, and I always thought that it might come into play again at some point in her journey. 

"It sounds weird but I was really happy when I found out that we'd be doing this storyline, because when I think back to soaps in general, I've never really seen a young girl going through a cancer story - it normally tends to be older people. I think it's great that the show is covering it."

How are you approaching the storyline?
"When I sat down and spoke to the producers about the storyline, I wanted to try to make it as real as possible. Tegan won't walk around being really sad all the time, because I don't think people would do that in real life. Tegan will still have her sense of humour and be quite strong and feisty about the whole thing. 

"I'm really happy that they're trusting me to do this and also that we're dealing with such a massive subject. Hopefully we'll be touching people out there."

When were you first told about the story?
"It was quite a while ago now. I went up to the story office for a catch-up after everything that had happened with Sam and Danny's deaths. I asked where Tegan would be going from there, and I remember hearing about Tegan sleeping with Ziggy in the lift and then finding out that she might be pregnant. I was like, 'Pregnant again?!', but then I was told that Tegan would find out she wasn't really pregnant and she actually has cancer. 

"As that was a while ago, it gave me time to come to terms with it and research it. I've had a lot of time to get my head around it, and also time to talk about it with the writers and the directors to make sure we're all on the same wavelength."

How does Tegan feel about dealing with this for a second time?
"I think because it was such a long time ago that Tegan had leukaemia and she's been in the clear for a long time, the diagnosis comes as such a shock to her. After the baby scare and the arguments with Leela about Ziggy, to hear about the illness just puts everything into perspective and she is just devastated because of the situation that she's in. 

"Sam and Danny have just died, everything has been turned upside down and the Lomax family were finally trying to get into a routine with Peri. Also, I think the first thing Tegan thinks is that she wishes her mum and dad were there."

Will Leela forgive Tegan for sleeping with Ziggy now that her sister needs her?
"Tegan stands by her decision not to tell Leela that she's ill. She doesn't want to tell her sister because then Leela would automatically have to forgive her for what she's done.

"Tegan doesn't want Peri to know either, because she doesn't think she can handle any more bad news. She doesn't want people looking at her differently and feeling sorry for her, and she definitely doesn't want Leela to feel that she has to forgive her just because she has cancer.

"You'll also see that Tegan is training a lot at the hospital and doing a lot of shifts there. She's concentrating on that and just thinking that she beat cancer last time and she can do it again. Even with Ziggy, she tells him that she's fine and he should stop checking up on her."

How do you think Tegan's fans will respond to the storyline?
"I think people will have been surprised because originally it seemed she would be pregnant and this is an unexpected twist. I never knew myself that with some types of cancer, you can take a pregnancy test and it wrongly comes out positive, so I think that's a really important message that people need to know about. 

"I think the fans will be supportive, shocked and sad. After the difficult scenes Tegan has had so far, I hope they'll also have faith that I can do the storyline justice."

Would you like to see Tegan and Ziggy get together properly?
"Yes, I would. I think they're great together. The reaction to them being together is so different to what I thought it would be. Everyone has gone wild for it and they love it! I thought that everyone would disapprove of Tegan's actions, but I just think both characters are good for each other in completely different ways. Who knows if they'll properly get together? Can Tegan tame Ziggy or not?"

On a separate note, is Tegan relieved when Ste agrees to go into rehab for help tackling his drug addiction next month?
"Definitely. The Lomax family just want to get him sorted and there's a scene where Tegan sees him going to steal money from Leela. She catches him and just from talking to him, she knows that Ste doesn't really want to be doing this and he doesn't want to be that person anymore.

"Tegan and Leela are still quite funny with each other at that point, as Leela still doesn't know about the cancer, but it pulls them together again to get Ste into rehab and sort him out. They need their brother back as their family has fallen apart recently. They don't want to lose Ste and they want to get him sorted."

With Hollyoaks putting an increased focus on the hospital, are you glad we'll be seeing Tegan at work more?
"I love that - it's been great. And I do actually suit scrubs! Especially my colour - I've got a trainee colour and everyone's said I look good in them! 

"It's been really fun and I love working with Daisy Wood-Davis who plays Kim so much. Andrew Greenough who plays Dr S'avage is also fantastic to work with. It just brings a whole new dynamic and it's nice to see Tegan away from her family. I love all of the Lomax stuff, but it's nice to see her do something else after it being so family-orientated so far."

----------

tammyy2j (24-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks bosses are lining up a teen pregnancy storyline for Peri Lomax.

The young schoolgirl will discover that she is expecting a baby after sleeping with Tom Cunningham in an upcoming storyline.

Peri has had a strong connection with Tom since joining the village last year, but scenes airing in a few weeks' time will see them decide to take their relationship further.

The underage couple feel awkward after sleeping together for the first time, but they are later forced to face the consequences when Peri learns that she is pregnant.

Digital Spy understands that Hollyoaks writers have devised the storyline as part of an effort to promote the need for safe sex.

Show chiefs recently promised that a handful of plots over the next year will help to raise awareness of the issue among the programme's younger audience.

One such story will see Ste Hay diagnosed as HIV positive following a recent one-night stand with a stranger.

Hollyoaks' executive producer Bryan Kirkwood said this week: "2015 is Hollyoaks' 20th year and to make that our 'year of safe sex' felt right for a show built upon telling rites of passage stories. 

"With Ste's HIV and other stories for our teenage characters, we will explore the many implications of unprotected sex and hope to encourage thoughtful debate amongst our audience."

Young cast members Ruby O'Donnell and Ellis Hollins, who play Peri and Tom, have already filmed the early stages of the storyline.

Rival soap Coronation Street is also planning a pregnancy storyline for one of its younger characters. In the coming weeks, schoolgirl Faye Windass will discover that she is expecting a baby - presenting new challenges for her troubled family.

----------

lizann (24-11-2014), tammyy2j (23-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

leela will have tom arrested or cameron will kill him

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jessica Ellis has said that her character Tegan Lomax will play detective following the shock reveal that she is not the mother of baby Rose.

Wednesday's E4 first look episode (December 10) ended with a shocking storyline twist as Tegan realised that the little girl she has been raising for the past year is not her biological daughter.

Tegan made the life-changing discovery after a health scare for Rose led to confirmation of her blood type, which indicated that she is someone else's baby.

The storyline will unfold further in upcoming episodes, but the news suggests that something went wrong at the hospital on the day that Tegan gave birth.

Ellis told Hollyoaks' official website: "There's so many different emotions for her. She's got cancer and her mum and dad aren't around. There's just so much stuff going on at the moment, and then to find out that Rose isn't hers is just absolutely mind-boggling.

"I think Tegan will go all Columbo on us and try to piece the puzzle together, going back to that first episode where she had the baby, what happened, who was in the hospital at that time and all the different elements.

"There's lots of things going on for Tegan at the moment, so I think you need to stay tuned and see what happens and how Tegan deals with this and how other people around her deal with it. Will she find her real baby, and if she does, will she tell?"

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks teen Peri Lomax will shock everyone next month as a rebellious outburst sees her threaten to crash a fire truck.

Peri, played by Ruby O'Donnell, spirals out of control as she is missing her father Cameron Campbell following his recent departure from the village.

Ruby O'Donnell as Peri Lomax in Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures
Ruby O'Donnell as Peri Lomax

With Peri's mother Leela growing close to her old flame Ziggy Roscoe again, the schoolgirl decides to take matters into her own hands to get rid of him.

Acting out of loyalty to her dad, Peri fakes a letter from another woman to trick Leela into thinking that Ziggy has another love interest. Fortunately, Tegan stays one step ahead of her by snatching the note before it can cause any trouble.

With Peri's efforts thwarted, she faces another big family drama when she learns that her uncle Ste Hay has been diagnosed as HIV positive.

Unable to take any more, Peri locks herself in a fire truck which has been driven to Hollyoaks High by Leela for careers day.

Kirsty-Leigh Porter as Leela Lomax in Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures
Kirsty-Leigh Porter as Leela Lomax

Peri causes a scene by threatening to drive the vehicle into the school building, but John Paul McQueen is hero of the hour when he stands in front of the truck to stop her.

Headteacher Patrick Blake is so impressed by John Paul that he offers him his job back at Hollyoaks High, but first he will need the backing of the school governors after his attack on Robbie Roscoe tarnished his reputation last year.

When John Paul is about to meet with the governors, Ste calls him for some moral support after stealing drugs from Lockie Campbell and becoming tempted to take them.

With lots at stake, it's a big moment for John Paul as he has to make a decision over whether to jeopardise his career for the sake of his troubled husband.

----------


## Perdita

Popular Hollyoaks characters will be pushed to breaking point when baby Rose Lomax goes missing in an upcoming storyline.

Tegan Lomax (Jessica Ellis) will be left devastated when she learns that her young daughter has been snatched, sparking a mystery which casts a shadow of suspicion over several local residents.

Over the next few weeks, viewers will see Tegan try to get her life back to normal following a turbulent 12 months - but the presence of Diane O'Connor (Alex Fletcher) in the village won't make things easy for her.

Diane is the biological mother of Rose as her and Tegan's babies were switched at birth. Despite promising to carry on as normal following the shocking discovery, feisty Diane will soon continue to cause problems for Tegan.

Scenes airing in late June will see Tegan threaten to leave the village with Rose forever following another bitter argument with Diane over the children.

Shortly afterwards, Tegan is stunned to find that Rose has gone missing - leaving desperate Diane as one of the main suspects for snatching her.

Alex Fletcher as Diane O'Connor in Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures
Alex Fletcher

Once the police are called, a press conference is set up for Tegan to appeal for information - sending shockwaves through the village as the residents realise that the culprit may be among them.

A Hollyoaks source told Digital Spy: "Rose's disappearance will spark a huge week for the show, which will see many of the main families at centre stage.

"Diane is one possible suspect behind Rose's disappearance as she would naturally be against Tegan's decision to flee with the youngster - but the police investigation will also implicate Tegan's own family as every possibility needs to be considered.

"Even the Loveday family will find themselves under suspicion as the missing child case leads to their mysterious secret being exposed, but exactly what have they been hiding?"

----------

lizann (02-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks nurse Tegan Lomax certainly won't be having a happy summer - she's now heading straight to prison as punishment for her kidnap stunt.

Friday's E4 first look episode saw Tegan finally get arrested by the police after her brother-in-law Ziggy Roscoe (Fabrizio Santino) tipped them off about her desperate plan.

Tegan had been responsible for the kidnap of her own daughter Rose, which sparked a huge police search and intense press attention within the village. She came up with the shock scheme as she feared that Rose's biological mother Diane O'Connor would claim her back in a custody battle.

Speaking to Digital Spy about Tegan's future, Ellis explained: "Tegan is going to prison and I think it's going to be scary for her. She's never been before and she comes from a respected family. Her mum used to be a policewoman, her dad was a teacher, she's a nurse and her sister is a firewoman.

"It's her own fault that she's in prison but it's also because Ziggy has turned her in, which is another massive thing for her to deal with. We'll just have to see how she copes with being on her own, what revenge she may want to take and whether anyone else gets killed by the Gloved Hand Killer while she's there!"

Ziggy is put out by seeing Tony and Tegan together
Â© Lime Pictures
Ziggy faced a tough dilemma

Ziggy had considered running away with Tegan as she prepared to flee with Rose, but he ultimately decided to do the right thing by shopping her in to the police.

This isn't the only betrayal that Tegan has to deal with, as her sister Leela will soon decide that Rose should be with Diane.

Ellis continued: "As Tegan is being led into the cells, Leela hands over the baby to Diane because she finds out there were two ferry tickets for Tegan and Ziggy. It's all a bit of a mess!

"You'll also see that Tegan does still love Ziggy even though he's reported her to the police. She has scenes with him in prison where she says that she knows what he's done but she understands it. She knows it's crazy, but she loves him."

Will Tegan believe that Louis could be guilty?
Â© Lime Pictures
Tegan will have to face the consequences of her actions

Ellis has also recently started filming the scenes which see Tegan forced to face the music back in the village once she is released.

She said: "Tegan is in prison over four filming blocks, which is four weeks. I'm guessing she gets out for good behaviour! That's also really interesting to play at the moment - the frustration and the anger that Tegan feels over the situation. Diane still has Rose, she's not letting Tegan in at all and it's all her own fault."

----------

tammyy2j (27-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

The love triangle between Ziggy, Tegan and Leela will "run and run".

Executive producer Bryan Kirkwood told The Sun's TV Soap magazine that the storyline between the three characters is going to "dominate" the coming months on the programme.

"We kind of had a feeling in our water that Tegan and Ziggy were going to work and we're delighted that it has chimed so well with the audience," he said. "It'll run and run.

"Ziggy and Leela are married, but he knows in his heart of hearts he's married the wrong sister. And in the middle of that trio, we've got the fact that Tegan is bringing up the wrong daughter.

"So we've got the Lomaxes, the Hutchinsons and the O'Connors in this big clan warfare that's going to dominate the next couple of months. This love triangle is something we're really getting behind."

Ziggy and Leela married in April this year, despite the fact that Ziggy and Leela's sister Tegan have had strong feelings for each other for some time.

Recently, Ziggy reported Tegan to the police for the kidnapping of her daughter Rose.

But it seems that Tegan's love for Ziggy won't fade despite his actions, with actress Jessica Ellis saying: "Tegan does still love Ziggy... She has scenes with him in prison where she says that she knows what he's done but she understands it. She knows it's crazy, but she loves him."

----------


## tammyy2j

Peri Lomax will abandon her newborn baby daughter next month after she reaches breaking point.

Peri (Ruby O'Donnell) gave birth last month, but has been struggling to cope with motherhood ever since.

Viewers know that the teen never wanted to keep the baby and upcoming scenes will see her finally crack under the pressure of her new responsibilities, before she decides to leave her child on Angela Brown's doorstep.

The story kicks off as Peri continues to struggle with being a new mum, and her problems intensify after she brings her baby into school with her.

Peri's actions have huge consequences for her boyfriend Tom, whose peers are giving him a hard time about being such a young dad.

With her world spiralling out of control, Peri confides in Jack Osborne about her fears, but he tries to convince her that motherhood was never going to be easy and that she should persevere.

As the day of the christening arrives, Peri's struggles are more apparent than ever and she later finds herself heading for the Brown's house. Once she's there, Peri leaves the baby on the doorstep and watches on as Angela comes outside and collects her. 

Knowing that her daughter is safe, Peri then heads off to school like nothing has happened, much to the confusion of her friend Nico.

Meanwhile, Tom, Jack and Nancy are left wondering why Peri and the baby haven't showed up for the christening - but how will Tom react when he realises that she has given their baby away?

----------


## tammyy2j

Jessica Ellis and Alex Fletcher have hinted that the show's baby swap saga will reach a conclusion soon.

The pair's characters Tegan Lomax and Diane O'Connor have been at war following the revelation that their young daughters were switched at birth.

Tegan is currently heartbroken as Diane has custody of both girls, but hit play on our video above for some sneaky teasers on whether that will change in the near future.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks teen Peri Lomax will continue to make her former friend Jade Albright pay for her brief romance with Tom Cunningham next week.

Episodes airing last week saw Peri (Ruby O'Donnell) left devastated after she realised that her ex-boyfriend Tom was dating Jade and she will hold the schoolgirl responsible for coming between them.

With Peri missing Tom now that he's gone away, she angrily directs all her anger on to Jade (Kassius Nelson) as she refuses to forgive her for striking up a relationship with him, in the wake of her split from Alfie.

Peri Lomax vandalises Jade Albright's locker in Hollyoaks
Â©  Lime Pictures
As the pair argue, Jade - who has been having treatment for cancer - is left mortified when her wig slips off. 

However, instead of having sympathy for her friend, Peri takes the opportunity to take a spiteful picture of Jade and later posts the photo online. Will Peri's actions push Jade over the edge?


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

Leela Lomax's connections with the Loveday family look set to get a whole lot more complicated on Hollyoaks next week.

Secretive Leela (Kirsty-Leigh Porter) is already keeping quiet about how Louis Loveday is the father of her newborn son Daniel, but now another member of the family is about to take a very unexpected interest in her.

Yep, that's right - Louis's teenage son Zack (Duayne Boachie) will soon start developing feelings for Leela, in a surprising storyline twist which could leave her feeling more awkward than ever.

----------


## lizann

Leela Lomax's connections with the Loveday family look set to get a whole lot more complicated on Hollyoaks next week.

Secretive Leela (Kirsty-Leigh Porter) is already keeping quiet about how Louis Loveday is the father of her newborn son Daniel, but now another member of the family is about to take a very unexpected interest in her.

Yep, that's right - Louis's teenage son Zack (Duayne Boachie) will soon start developing feelings for Leela, in a surprising storyline twist which could leave her feeling more awkward than ever.

----------


## lizann

tegan thinks she is up duffy by nick

----------


## lizann

rip tegan now who gets her kid, diane or leela?

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks actress Kirsty-Leigh Porter has announced the heartbreaking news that she and her partner Paul have lost their baby girl after she was delivered stillborn.

Kirsty-Leigh and Paul had confirmed they were expecting their first child in November, but the actress has shared today (January 29) that their baby girl passed away in December in an Instagram post.

"Our beautiful baby girl, Penny-Leigh Barber was born sleeping on the 21st of December 2018 at 6.49am, 29 weeks & 3 days young," she wrote.

"My heart has never felt pain like it. Sleep sweetly our angel. We will always love you. Love your Mummy & Daddy. My Everything."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hol...ies-stillborn/

So sad RIP little angel

----------


## lizann

peri and leela both up duffy by connor?

----------

